# Wood type for summer sausage?



## Jcotrel1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hey guys,

What wood do you recommend for summer sausage? Going to make venison/pork 80/20 and also 100%pork.  Going to smoke for a few hours and finish in the oven.

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2018)

I usually use a mix of hickory or pecan and then cherry or apple.


----------



## buzzy (Sep 28, 2018)

My venison/ pork is 60/40 smoked with hickory but have been messing with pickled bologna that I think next time will be 50/50


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 28, 2018)

Summer sausage , I like straight hickory .


----------



## Jcotrel1 (Sep 28, 2018)

I decided to mix up kielbasa instead of the 100% pork summer sausage. Also mixed the venison summer sausage. Going to stuff tomorrow and smoke Sunday.


----------



## Jcotrel1 (Oct 1, 2018)

I haven't cut into the summer sausage yet but I'm very happy with the kielbasa! Went with hickory. Started at 130 with no smoke. Then 140 with smoke. Bumped it 10 degrees every hour until 170/175...about 6 hours total (a little longer for the kielbasa) Pulled the summer sausage at 135 IT and finished in the BBQ at 225 on the top rack until it hit 160 IT. Pulled the kielbasa at 144 IT and finished the same way until 154 IT. The MES was a little finicky at the lower temps. Took a while to get it smoking. I learned I can't rely on the digital readout and need to use my own thermometer.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 2, 2018)

J1, Your sausage looks excellent !


----------

